# Alternative Corn Snake viv



## matt2107 (Oct 6, 2009)

Based around a shed (but with a lot less clutter)

Just temporary accommodation while the Corns are up for sale.

The 3 yearlings pretty much spend all their time in the hanging bag.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Love it.

I'm really into alternative homes ATM. I know someone who has converted old TV monitors and things. Some of them look awesome!


Definitely tempted to have a bit of a play!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

different. nice theme going there. :2thumb:


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

That looks awesome! 

Cheers

Elliott


----------



## RoryAndSophie (Jan 12, 2011)

Goodness! :gasp:
what did you use to secure the bag strap and the rope to the wooden panel?


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

haha love it! 
The only other thing I could suggest is to try and 'age' the stuff in there? Normally when you walk into a shed/barn its covered in cobwebs, dust/sawdust, rust and whatever else has clutered it over the years... surely there must be a way to replicate this? you could probably do it similar to the coir method so use silicone and stick some sort of dust-like substance to it?

Only small improvements really  Your viv just goes to show though that making a cool vivarium can still be cheap


----------



## Bizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

That is an absolutely excellent idea! :notworthy:


----------



## matt2107 (Oct 6, 2009)

I pinched the idea from the Isle of Wight zoo... they have/had a similar enclosure for their corns but on a larger scale.

The background and floor is actually vinyl flooring rather than real wood ;-)

The bag and noose are fixed on with sticky hooks, stuck to the glass with a slit cut through the vinyl.

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

i cant see the piccy:bash:


----------



## RoryAndSophie (Jan 12, 2011)

good old zoos 
i saw one at London Zoo for a rattle snake that was a stable, must be a popular theme.


----------



## matt2107 (Oct 6, 2009)

This is now up for sale.


----------

